# Bianchi



## ChrisUK (24 Sep 2008)

Hi guys, 

Just wondering what is the general opinion of bianchi bikes??

Are they good? bad?

Components good?


----------



## wafflycat (24 Sep 2008)

I have two. 

I've got a San Remo, which is an audax/lightweight tourer. Elderly now and off at Mercian being refurbished, but I adore that bike. Put it this way, it's my 'everyday bike' it's been with me to Italy, France & Germany and even though it's battered paintwork, rather than get a new bike, I've got it stripped down, with the frame & forks being properly refurbished. I'll have that bike for my entire life. Then I've got a Via Nirone entry level racer. Again, I love it - it's my 'summer bike' as it's mudguard free, it's a bit lighter than the tourer and it has carbon front forks. Again, I love the bike.

You can get Bianchi with Shimano or Campagnolo componentry, so takes your pick. I'm a Campag girl 

_Edit: Both mine are Campag Mirage/Veloce mix_


----------



## PaulB (24 Sep 2008)

I also like them so much I've got two as well. I've got an 1885 which came with Ultegra and standard wheels but I upgraded to Dura ace and Ksyrium SL wheels. I love that bike as much as I love Fernando Torres's sweet, sweet right foot.

As my winter bike, I've got a Via Nirone equipped with Campag Veloce. I love that bike as much as I love Javier Mascherano's hustle and workrate. 

I especially love the way they seem to "flex" with the road, evening out the bumps and bangs of the tarmac and they ride like a sweet, sweet dream.


----------



## Kovu (24 Sep 2008)

I personally love Bianchis, as anyone knows who read that post!


----------



## marinyork (24 Sep 2008)

I know someone that has got some kind of c2c nirone or something along those lines. Pondered getting something similar myself. Why not go for a test ride?


----------



## ghitchen (24 Sep 2008)

I started with a Via Nirone 7 and over time it has morphed into an EV4.







The only problem I have had is a premature failure on a bottom bracket due to corrosion, but I have now fitted a hollow bolt for the cable guide under the bottom bracket shell so that it drains.

I would happily recommend a Bianchi, but for me an Italian bike has to have Italian components. (And before anyone points it out, yes, I do know that Bianchi is no longer Italian owned and that some of their frames are not made in Italy).


----------



## HLaB (24 Sep 2008)

I love my Bianchi too, the only problem is it too good and I tend to use my spesh Sirrus (flat bar) more.


----------



## gbb (24 Sep 2008)

Had two Chris...
Via Nirone 7, 9 speed Xenon. Loved it, and used it well. No problems at all with componentry, but did crack the frame at the BB / downtube  Replaced under warranty, no problem, and the feeling at the LBS, and after dscussion in here was it was a one off. No-one has heard of another failing in that way.

Didnt stop me getting another, now have a C2C Via Nirone Xenon 10 speed...even better 

Wouldnt hesitate to recommend one.


----------



## Yanto (24 Sep 2008)

Got two too. A Via Nirone 7 Alu/Carbon Mirage and a 928. Both have full Campag- I would never buy a Bianchi fitted with Shimano componentry personally. Love them, although I will admit that I am considering buying a Spesh Roubaix too!


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Sep 2008)

Thye're damnably pretty, I know that.


----------



## yenrod (24 Sep 2008)

As far as I understand they are known for a short TT (as most Italians are pretty short people - once I treid on an extra:large jacket, when in Italy, and it never fitted me) and I'm not massive by any means !

But the colour sells well as its pretty appealing !


----------



## barnesy (24 Sep 2008)

I cant comment much because im not into cycling a long time but i had a look at a few bikes before buying my first road bike. On monday i got my Bianchi Via Nirone Veloce. Took it out for 34 miles today and it was surprisingly comfortable. The most i had dome up until this point was a few mid 20 milers on a hybrid. Anybody ive spoken to who has a bianchi seems to be very passionate about it. Id say get one, they look brillaint.


----------



## gbb (25 Sep 2008)

Chris (or anyone else interested), the guy at my LBS explained what the C2C (Coast to Coast) frame gives you. 
Evidently, the headtube is raised by something like 20mm, this raises the front end and makes it more comfortable. Not really what you want on a pure racing machine, but then, how many of us actually race, he stated.
It is genuinely comfortable. My Via Nirone 7 was comfortable, but got a bit much on the back after 45 miles...i hav'nt had any discomfort on the C2C at all...and i do get a bad back anyway.
The seat on mine is a huge improvement as well.
Nirone 7 had a Selle Italia Initiale...red, plain, and hard. You got used to it, but not what you'd call comfortable.
The new one has a San marco Ponza...infinately better (on my backside anyway )...much much more comfortable...and better looking too.
Wheels on the VNirone 7 were flawless...never went out of true or lost any spokes, despite quite a few bangs into unseen potholes and a couple of misjudged hops up kerbs 
I shouldnt say it (shouldnt close my mind to another brand in the future) but i think i will always stay with Bianchi.


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2008)

They look good, and as they are Italian you can not fail to be impressed.


----------



## wafflycat (25 Sep 2008)

As much as I adore my two Bianchis, I adore them because they fit me and are well-made. If they didn't fit me, then they'd be as much use to me as a chocolate teapot. For me, the key with any bike is whether or not it fits and if it's well-made. Don't forget, whether or not a bike looks good is entirely subjective thing. Just because I adore my bikes, doesn't mean everyone else will.


----------



## Yanto (25 Sep 2008)

yenrod - what are the wheels on the Bianchi in your photo please?


----------



## ASC1951 (26 Sep 2008)

ghitchen said:


> I have now fitted a hollow bolt for the cable guide under the bottom bracket shell so that it drains.


I've lost a couple of BBs for the same reason: I know I could carefully store the bike upside down when I get home, but I don't. Where do you get the hollow bolt?


----------



## ChrisUK (26 Sep 2008)

Thanks for all the opinions guys, i think im definately going to go for the bianchi.

What do you guys reakon of this??

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...-105-10-speed-compact-2008-road-bike-ec000024


----------



## snapper_37 (26 Sep 2008)

I've got one of these and it's probably the most comfee-ist and nicee-ist I've had. Go with the Bianchi Chris - it looks really smart and a good price too.


----------



## ghitchen (26 Sep 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> I've lost a couple of BBs for the same reason: I know I could carefully store the bike upside down when I get home, but I don't. Where do you get the hollow bolt?



I got it from here:

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/joechaimui..._W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ8803130QQftidZ2QQtZkm

but he doesn't appear to have any M5 ones at the moment. The alternative is to drill out a nylon one.


----------



## ghitchen (26 Sep 2008)

ChrisUK said:


> Thanks for all the opinions guys, i think im definately going to go for the bianchi.
> 
> What do you guys reakon of this??
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...-105-10-speed-compact-2008-road-bike-ec000024



Nothing wrong with it that being celeste with a Campag groupset wouldn't cure!


----------



## gbb (26 Sep 2008)

ChrisUK said:


> Thanks for all the opinions guys, i think im definately going to go for the bianchi.
> 
> What do you guys reakon of this??
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...-105-10-speed-compact-2008-road-bike-ec000024



Chris, this may inflame some, but i feel strongly about this....
The wheelset on that bike is a Shimano WH-R500.
I have those wheels on my winter bike, and although they're strong (so far) and run free, you get an annoying flex with them. If i crank it round a bend..the wheel magnet strikes the pickup.
No big deal in itself, but the fact is the unbranded wheelset on my old Raleigh doesnt flex....and the Ambrosio wheelsets you get on many Bianchis definately dont flex.

At the end of the day, these wheels only cost about £70, theyre ok for commuting etc....but why do the big manufacturers put them on nice bikes. To save money obviously. You'll see that bike earlier in the year at £774.00, but i'll bet it didnt have the WH-R500s on. (even if it did...IMO, they dont match the quality of the bike)

Personally, i wouldnt spend that money to have those wheels on it.


----------



## ChrisUK (29 Sep 2008)

oh dear, thats interesting! Unfortunately i don't really know much about the wheelsets as a novice so all advice very welcome.

Looking at all the 2009 bikes, they all seem to be quite expensive for pretty basic components such as the new trek 1.5 £650 and is all sora, ive been told to try and get 105 or tiagra.

Im so undecided about what to buy and obviously want to make the right choice when spending quite abit of money


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (30 Sep 2008)

How about the alu carb via nirone?

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...carbon-ultegra-triple-2008-road-bike-ec016048

I like it but the 61 in stock is in grey (Yuck)....Cant get a 61cm bianchi 2008 anywhere at the moment...edit:

Ok now I've just seen this...
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bianchi/c2c-nirone-7-aluminium-carbon-frame-set-ec000067

and I want it...but ...I'm all set to go on the kinesis grand fondo build...but this is cheaper....and it is THAT colour and my size and ....I could still build the bike myself and....why is life so bloody confusing


----------



## ChrisUK (30 Sep 2008)

unfortunately that bianchi is just out of my price range only looking to spend about 750 max, would probably make a right mess of building my own bike as well haha


----------



## DLB (30 Sep 2008)

local bike hsp has a bianchi for £399 which looks in really good nick. i was tempted...


----------



## gavintc (30 Sep 2008)

I just got my carbon 928 T Cube back from bianchi under a warranty replacement. It is gorgeous in white. I now have the dilemma of keeping it or selling it. I bought a Cervelo RS frame when I handed over the old frame in May, so cannot really justify keeping it. But, it looks so nice sitting in my bedroom. Decisions!


----------



## ChrisUK (30 Sep 2008)

Whats the difference between the compact and Non compact bikes?


----------



## gavintc (30 Sep 2008)

The slope of the top tube. Some like, some hate. In my opinion, there is little to separate them when you are actually riding the bike. 

Except, when you stop at traffic lights, with a horizontal top tube, you have something to sit on.


----------



## the_oaf (30 Sep 2008)

*Had one for two months.....*

A Via Nirone w/Sora. First road bike for me and I love it.....apart from the fact that its a touch too small for me and hurts my neck on longer rides. Its a 55cm and I'm 5'11.

Nice and light, seems reliable and looks great. I'm going to sell it and buy a bigger bike I think, which kind of sucks.

Thanks LBS for fitting my wallet and not my body and thanks me for being dumb and not testing other bikes.


----------



## ChrisUK (30 Sep 2008)

ah thats what im worried about so im just about to go into kingston and try a couple of bikes, im 5'11 as well so im thinking a 57'' would be about right


----------



## ghitchen (30 Sep 2008)

the_oaf said:


> A Via Nirone w/Sora. First road bike for me and I love it.....apart from the fact that its a touch too small for me and hurts my neck on longer rides. Its a 55cm and I'm 5'11.
> 
> Nice and light, seems reliable and looks great. I'm going to sell it and buy a bigger bike I think, which kind of sucks.
> 
> Thanks LBS for fitting my wallet and not my body and thanks me for being dumb and not testing other bikes.



A longer stem would be cheaper . . . .


----------



## ChrisUK (30 Sep 2008)

woop woop just been into town and tried a couple of them i now know which size i need its just choosing between 

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...-105-10-speed-compact-2008-road-bike-ec000024

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...loce-10-speed-compact-2008-road-bike-ec000023

I dont really know anything about the campagnolo components are they similar to the shimano??


----------



## ChrisUK (30 Sep 2008)

also are these two the same bike??

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bianchi/via-nirone-alu-carbon-veloce-2008-road-bike-ec016053

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...loce-10-speed-compact-2008-road-bike-ec000023


----------



## gbb (30 Sep 2008)

ChrisUK said:


> woop woop just been into town and tried a couple of them i now know which size i need its just choosing between
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...-105-10-speed-compact-2008-road-bike-ec000024
> 
> ...



Chris...First one with Shimano 105
On the plus side, you get pedals, 
On the minus, you get Tiagra (WH-R500) wheels...

Second one, with Campag Veloce

On the plus side, you get the Ambrosio/ Miche wheelset...i've had two Bianchis with these wheels....never let me down, fairly bombproof.
Also, it just seems right to have an Italian bike with an Italian groupset.
On the minus, you get no pedals.

There's nothing else that's really relevent between them

If it were my choice i'd go for the Campag equipped bike. It's only ( it's not my money) £50 extra...i really dont like the Tiagra wheels, so i'm biased somewhat.


----------



## Yanto (30 Sep 2008)

Agree with gbb. The Ambrosio wheels are very good value. Also, if you want an Italian bike, then keep it all Italian


----------



## PaulB (30 Sep 2008)

ChrisUK said:


> also are these two the same bike??
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bianchi/via-nirone-alu-carbon-veloce-2008-road-bike-ec016053
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...loce-10-speed-compact-2008-road-bike-ec000023



On the whole, yes. As for your previous question regarding differences between Shimano and Campag, it comes down to personal preference mainly. On the whole, "proper" cyclists have more affection for Italian-made Campag, all the more so given it is on that Italian bike in your instance here. I actually have that bike but when I first started out, I bought a Bianchi 1885 with Japanese-made Shimano. The reasoning was that the hoods were higher and bulkier and as a novice, I felt them to be safer and more comfortable on longer rides. Now however, I have a preference for Campag but a lot of manufacturers now are not giving you the option. A lot of retailers such as Edinburgh bikes offer the majority of geared bikes only with Shimano. At the end of the day, it's up to you and what you think looks and feels right. I can honestly say I've had many hundreds (thousands) of trouble-free miles on both systems now and I don't think you'll go far wrong with either.


----------



## ChrisUK (30 Sep 2008)

if it was just 50 quid then id go for that one but i guess its another 50 for a set of pedals, all starts to build up lol


----------



## PaulB (1 Oct 2008)

ChrisUK said:


> if it was just 50 quid then id go for that one but i guess its another 50 for a set of pedals, all starts to build up lol



You're not paying full whack for it are you? Always ask for at least 10% off (if you don't ask you won't get) and see what they'll do. They knocked £50 off that same bike for me and threw the pedals in free when I bought mine. Only fools pay the price on the ticket. You should use that as a negotiation guide only.


----------



## ChrisUK (1 Oct 2008)

hmmm not really sure how good my negotiating skills are, might say to them tommorow that I'll buy the bike there and then if they chuck in free pedals


----------



## PaulB (1 Oct 2008)

ChrisUK said:


> hmmm not really sure how good my negotiating skills are, might say to them tommorow that I'll buy the bike there and then if they chuck in free pedals



NOOOO! Let them make the first move and you may get more than you reckon. You never know what their agenda is. They might have just got in a new stock and need to make room or the salesman might need a specific number of sales for his commission, anything. Ask them what they're going to do to tempt you in but show some steel when you do and make free pedals the absolute minimum you'll accept.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (1 Oct 2008)

which frame size and which bike are you going for?


----------



## ChrisUK (1 Oct 2008)

the two I'm going to choose from are on the previous page both bianchi sat on a few the other night and found that I need a 57 frame


----------



## ChrisUK (1 Oct 2008)

oh also guys I'm going to Evans a friend of mine said the chance of them giving me anything extra was minimal as they are a big chain


----------



## PaulB (1 Oct 2008)

ChrisUK said:


> oh also guys I'm going to Evans a friend of mine said the chance of them giving me anything extra was minimal as they are a big chain



Absolute rubbish. That's loser talk put about by the big chains to head people off at the pass; don't fall for it. Anyone who pays the price on the ticket deserves what he gets. I got a discount AND pedals on exactly the bike you are thinking of getting from that very store (don't know your branch; I got mine from the one on Deansgate in Manchester). Don't let such negativity into your head.


----------



## ChrisUK (1 Oct 2008)

How does this new range compare to the two bikes ive been looking at from the 2008 range?

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bianchi/nirone-7-mirage-105-compact-2009-road-bike-ec016937


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (1 Oct 2008)

...My personal view is that the 2008 bikes looka lot sexier than the 2009 range...aprt from the steel frame bike.

I have found that the dealers (particularly Evans) often advertise bikes they dont have and cannot get...I ususally see th eadd...e mail the dealer who usualy then realises they dont have the bike as advertised and try to palm me off onto another bike they do have. I think thats wrong.


----------



## ChrisUK (1 Oct 2008)

how does it compare components wise, better/ even/ worse?


----------



## ghitchen (1 Oct 2008)

ChrisUK said:


> how does it compare components wise, better/ even/ worse?



The Evans 2009 description is "Bianchi Nirone 7 *Mirage* *105* Compact 2009 Road Bike" - Mirage is Campag, 105 is Shimano! They don't seem to know what it is. Also this model isn't on the Bianchi site as a 2009 model.

Ignoring that, Veloce is better than Mirage and the 2008 frame has carbon seatstays where the 2009 one is aluminium.

You will get better value from discounted 2008 models than you will from 2009 ones.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Oct 2008)

I might be about to buy this one:
http://www.evanscycles.com:80/produ...loce-10-speed-compact-2008-road-bike-ec000023
61 in celeste....


----------



## redjedi (2 Oct 2008)

GTFB may have finally made up his mind, and am I correct in thinking that it was your first choice anyway?



If you've got an Evans near you, ask them to get in the shop for you. You will need to pay a depost (I paid £20) then you can go and try it out. If it's the wrong size or un-comfortable you can get your money back.


----------



## ChrisUK (2 Oct 2008)

i went to an evans today and you have to pay £50 deposit to get it in and then you dont get that back if you dont feel comfortable on it, i looked at one of the bikes today and must say i was a little surprised that the campagnolo gear shifters were quite similar to the sora's with the little flicker i thought they would be more like the tiagra or the 105's


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Oct 2008)

..well for better or for worse I just bought this:

http://www.evanscycles.com:80/produ...loce-10-speed-compact-2008-road-bike-ec000023

in celeste green in a size 61cm. They wouldnt budge an inch on the price but It was now or never for me and I sat on a 61cm 2009 c2c alu carb this morning in a dealers and it was a nice fit...but that one was £999 for what is effectively the same bike . Got to wait 2 weeks for delivery though....will I survive???


----------



## ChrisUK (2 Oct 2008)

Good work, i believe ive made the decision that im gonna go for it in the 57 in celeste


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Oct 2008)

the veloce?

..cool ..we'll have to meet and start up the CC Bianchi alu carb crew!


----------



## PaulB (2 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> the veloce?
> 
> ..cool ..we'll have to meet and start up the CC Bianchi alu carb crew!




I'm in.


----------



## Yanto (2 Oct 2008)

Me too


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Oct 2008)

ok...when we all have our bikes and a camera to hand we need to post up pics....hey maybe we could even have a special run of cyclechat shirts made but in the Bianchi celeste where currently we have orange??


----------



## barnesy (2 Oct 2008)

Got this exact bike, veloce in celeste but 55cm last week as my first road bike. Done 100 miles in total in the past week and have felt comfortable every mile.
Hope you enjoy your purchase.
I paid £800 for mine, down from £850 but its my local who deals in bianchi so i know he will take care of me if anything goes wrong. And he has been doing me discounts on any gear ive needed.


----------



## HLaB (2 Oct 2008)

Congrats BTFB that looks a nice choice I've got an '07 C2C Bianchi also with veloce and I totally love it.


----------



## Noodley (2 Oct 2008)

Photo-rama:


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Oct 2008)

nice...where do you get thos ewater bottle cages from? I need to get colour co ordinated....do they make celeste flavoured water?...

...I habe this mental image of Fletcher escaping from Slade prison on this....


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> nice...where do you get thos ewater bottle cages from? I need to get colour co ordinated....do they make celeste flavoured water?...
> 
> ...I habe this mental image of Fletcher escaping from Slade prison on this....



LBS fitted the bottle cages. I now have a white FSA seatpost fitted just to keep up the colour theme


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Oct 2008)

Is it a mortal sin to fit shimano M520 spds to my new Bianchi? I'll hav eto swap them over from my Galaxy....I only have one pair of road shoes.

I think I will re tape my bars in white and add a white saddle like the 2009 option of this bike.

I will also ned to hunt down some new lycra kit that matches the celeste/white theme....not sure my current hi vis council vest is going to look all that cool on this.


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I will also ned to hunt down some new lycra kit that matches the celeste/white theme....not sure my current hi vis council vest is going to look all that cool on this.


Like this?

http://www.prendas.co.uk/details.asp?typ=mfc&fkid=30&ID=2051

Plenty more available...


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Is it a mortal sin to fit shimano



Well, Bianchi fit shimano....but, yes.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Oct 2008)

yeah I was jus tover there looking at that kit as well. very nice but I could buy a new bike with what it would cost to kit me out in all that!

I would like to get just a simple cheap cycle shirt in white with celeste and black but I can live without the Bianchi logo....


----------



## John Ponting (3 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Is it a mortal sin to fit shimano M520 spds to my new Bianchi? I'll hav eto swap them over from my Galaxy....I only have one pair of road shoes..



keep your shoes and get a set of A520 pedals for the Bianchi and leave the Ms on the Dawes.


----------



## John Ponting (3 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ..well for better or for worse I just bought this:
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com:80/produ...loce-10-speed-compact-2008-road-bike-ec000023
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## redjedi (3 Oct 2008)

For all your celestial cravings go here

http://www.bianchi.it/bianchistore/en/home/home.aspx

Register for free and get the Bianchisti discount.

Get your Bianchi mugs, caps, keyring, t-shirts, bottles and holders, mini pump, *touch up pen* and of course an apron 

Me... obsessed.... never !!

They are also doing a competion to design your own clothing (closes in Dec). Winner gets their design made for free.

http://www.bianchi.it/en/home/home.aspx


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2008)

John Ponting said:


> keep your shoes and get a set of A520 pedals for the Bianchi and leave the Ms on the Dawes.


I followed a similar route when I got my Bianchi, I did upgrade to SPD-SL's eventually but I'm still unsure about this, shimano on a Italian bike


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Oct 2008)

John forgive me for asking but why those? Arnt they just the same as what I already have with a cage around them?
I missed something here I know I did.


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> John forgive me for asking but why those? Arnt they just the same as what I already have with a cage around them?
> I missed something here I know I did.



For me they were much sleeker pedals than the M520's and IMO they looked OK on the Bianchi. It also enabled me to use one pair of shoes for different bikes and have the advantages of clipless on different bikes. I did upgrade to SPD-SL eventually (probably a victim of fashion) but I liked the A520's and fitted them to my sirrus instead of the M520's I had on it.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Oct 2008)

I think what we are seeing here is the "Bianchi effect" :

1. see Bianchi bike - and drool 
2. fall in lust love with Bianchi bike
3. convince self that this really is "the one for me" 
4. beg/steal/borrow finance (eg re-mortgage house, sell children etc)
5. purchase said bike  
6. become obsessed with Bianchi brand 
7. find there are others similarly inclined 
8. wonder why everyone else doesn't 'get it' 


Now, how do I avoid this trap .......... :?:

Envious - me ?? I move between 'I want one of those' and 'I don't give in to all this brand stuff'.


HELP B)


----------



## gbb (3 Oct 2008)

scoosh said:


> I think what we are seeing here is the "Bianchi effect" :
> 
> 1. see Bianchi bike - and drool
> 2. fall in lust love with Bianchi bike
> ...



Let yourself go scoosh, submit to your heart...you know you want to


----------



## ChrisUK (3 Oct 2008)

I think you should I have given in this morning and purchased


----------



## John Ponting (3 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> John forgive me for asking but why those? Arnt they just the same as what I already have with a cage around them?
> I missed something here I know I did.





HLaB said:


> For me they were much sleeker pedals than the M520's and IMO they looked OK on the Bianchi. It also enabled me to use one pair of shoes for different bikes and have the advantages of clipless on different bikes. I did upgrade to SPD-SL eventually (probably a victim of fashion) but I liked the A520's and fitted them to my sirrus instead of the M520's I had on it.




HLaB has summed it up nicely. I am presuming that you are keeping the Dawes ? Then you will need 2 sets of pedals - why have to continually be swapping from bike to bike ? I still remember the problems you first had getting the pedals off at all 

I think the A520 is a much sleeker pedal and more in line with the sports bike. The M520 is great on a tourer (or my hybrid). It's best feature for me is the choice of spd or plain (saves me dressing just to ride to work). The A520 is single sided only although you can get away with not clipping while you pull away fron lights etc.

Of course, you could just get another set of M520.

In the car world - would you fit Dunlop Mud & Slush tyres to a Ferrari ?


----------



## ChrisUK (5 Oct 2008)

Im happy to say that i picked up my new bianchi this morning ))) and i loooooooooove it!!

I just need to get some pedals now, ive never riden on these type of pedals before so im looking for as much advice as possible please guys on what type to get etc??


----------



## leveret (5 Oct 2008)

ChrisUK said:


> Im happy to say that i picked up my new bianchi this morning ))) and i loooooooooove it!!
> 
> I just need to get some pedals now, ive never riden on these type of pedals before so im looking for as much advice as possible please guys on what type to get etc??



Congratulations on the new purchase Chris. Great choice. I've got the via nirone with veloce (a red one which is simply beautiful imo ). I have Look Keo Classic pedals on it, which I would have no hesitation in recommending.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (5 Oct 2008)

Chris we need a picture!!

I have to wait a bit longer for mine as apparently it is in a place called warrington..or was it woking...anyway...they sedded 14 days.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (5 Oct 2008)

> I have Look Keo Classic pedals on it, which I would have no hesitation in recommending.


These?
http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/id31823.html

..Ok so educate me...if I fit my ne Bianchi with these when it arrives which road shoes will I need?


----------



## John Ponting (6 Oct 2008)

You will need shoes with a 3 bolt Look fitting to accept either black, grey or red cleats depending on how much float you want.

have a look at the Wiggle Road Shoe page, click each shoe and check the fitting: 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/c/Cycle/7/Shoes_-_Cycle_Road/

Also, check out the cleats:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Look_Keo_Carbon_Cleats/5360014098/


Then learn to walk like a penguin


----------



## ChrisUK (6 Oct 2008)

well been out for the first time on my bianchi tonight and must say im totally shattered lol!! 

If you know it went up to the top of box hill in dorking which my more experienced riding partner flew up and left me trailing lol! 

Really enjoyed it though, wish it wasnt winter though, bring on next summe


----------



## djb1971 (6 Oct 2008)

ChrisUK said:


> bring on *a* summer



fixed


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 Oct 2008)

Looky wot I gotty!



:


----------



## redjedi (14 Oct 2008)

Stop putting these pornographic pictures up!!!

Now I want a new one, but can't afford it 

When's your first ride?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 Oct 2008)

> When's your first ride?



20 mins ago around the block after I freed up the pedals from the other bike eventually!

Tomorrow I'll ride properly as long as it isnt raining.


----------



## Neilwoo123 (31 Oct 2008)

You stole my bike and put gay reflectors on it!!

Cant help but love a Bianchi in Celest but its got to have Campag on it!

Only girls and MTB riders use shimmano, so I'm told.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Nov 2008)

Mine does have campagnolo veloce...and those reflectors are now toast.


----------



## Tynan (2 Nov 2008)

too much gay blue for me, I just about like the green they do


----------



## ggiles (11 Nov 2008)

Anyone know what a Bianchi San Remo Magny touring bike, 21 in. with Shimano gears would resell for? I bought it in January 1985; it is a forest green. It is in pretty good shape as it has always been stored inside and was not ever ridden enough to get too much wear on it. I have had the tires and brakes redo a couple of times. I now live in Fort Worth, Texas and I am looking for the best site to advertise it so that someone might find it that would ride it and appreciate it more than I have been able to. Figures that I would find a chat from England, where I am originally from, to ask about selling my bike in America. 

G. Giles 
gilesgail@sbcglobal.net


----------

